# Abe Shinzo's suspicious assassination



## Silveryou (Jul 8, 2022)

Bye bye Shinzo Abe. Now someone will say he didn't die and it's all fake. Waiting for it...
​


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 8, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Bye bye Shinzo Abe. Now someone will say he didn't die and it's all fake. Waiting for it...
> ​


Dead or not its fishy as duck.
Gunman's name already published, check.
Gunman's age already published, check.
Gunman's weapon already identified.
But perhaps most fishy of all the men in black suits holding said gunman look anything but Japanese.
Photo from here Explained: Who is Tetsuya Yamagami, the man who shot Japan’s Shinzo Abe?



Edit
Correction two of them do in this clear image source is CNN, as trustworthy as wikiwakipedia.

But clock the crowds body language. They have supposedly just seen and heard the man in khaki shoot a famous politician twice yet they could not be more relaxed.


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 8, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Dead or not its fishy as duck.
> Gunman's name already published, check.
> Gunman's age already published, check.
> Gunman's weapon already identified.
> ...


I think it's suspicious if they didn't publish anything. Here the home-made weapon.






(btw, they look japs to me, by the eyes)



kd-755 said:


> But clock the crowds body language. They have supposedly just seen and heard the man in khaki shoot a famous politician twice yet they could not be more relaxed.


I've watched the video of the killing and people reacts instantly. I don't know how to post it though. It's just a matter of time till it will spread in any case


----------



## sekito (Jul 8, 2022)

Abe Shinzo was reported to be shot on Jul 8 2022 in Nara while giving a campaign speech, he was rushed to a hospital and declared dead at 17:03 (japanese time) on the same day.
Both news reports and videos (assuming them to be authentic) reports 2 gun shots.

News reports from Japan reports Abe bled to death suffering *2 wounds to the right side of the neck and to the heart*
https://news.yahoo.co.jp/articles/342f52da9306f7165b8fd2f27f1fd3e7f2c724ec
edit: 「弾は体内を直線的に通るわけではない。組織が損傷しじわじわ出血する」　救命救急医に聞く　安倍元総理の救命措置は（TBS NEWS DIG）｜ｄメニューニュース




However, the following video clearly show that the first shot has missed him (as he gave no reaction)
_mobile.twitter.com/meowlib/status/1545390485556326400_






Your browser is not able to display this video.




So, if the there are only 2 shots and the first shot missed,
how can Abe have 3 wounds? (2 to the neck and at least 1 to the heart)
Edit: in the news website above, reading the comments from the Japanese commentators, they also find the event suspicious
- someone suggested the wounds were created by the bullet ricocheting off the bones, however, the news report clearly stated there are no bullets found in the body
- there is a possibility of the gun shooting multiple bullets/shrapnels with a single shot, however, if that were true, there should be collateral damage to the other bystanders and environment, such collateral damage has not been reported
- if there was indeed a wound to the heart, the degree of bleeding in the photographs did not match what would be expected




Suspiciously, the video also shows* his collar moved before the sound of the second shot *- and for those who think the audio of the video is delayed, it is not,
as can be proven by the people's reaction immediately after the sound of the first shot
Edit: I have seen others suggested that this may be possible if the bullet traveled faster than sound; while this is indeed plausible, we have to take into account that the gun was supposedly hand-made

Moreover, From the following news report, we know that 毎日放送（大阪市）(Mainichi Housou - Osaka) mistakenly reported Abe to be pronounced dead at 14:25.
毎日放送、安倍晋三元首相「死亡確認」とインターネット上に誤掲載　搬送先病院の死亡確認前に - 社会 : 日刊スポーツ

edit: found another video that purportedly show the shooter walking up to Abe
Video captures suspect's movements in run-up to shooting | NHK WORLD-JAPAN News
It does not seem reasonable to me that he was able to get close to Abe, as the area seemed to be fenced off.
Also, there are multiple videos I have seen that cut off after the first shot, why cut it off? Would it be because they were trying to hide the fact that the first shot missed?

Is Abe's assassination real? Or is a fake event?


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 8, 2022)

Stopping his re-election could be related to an anticipated future geostrategic situation with Russia, since he was connected to conservatives like Trump and Putin. Maybe whatever will happen needs a Japan that is not too friendly towards Russia.


----------



## sekito (Jul 8, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Stopping his re-election could be related to an anticipated future geostrategic situation with Russia, since he was connected to conservatives like Trump and Putin. Maybe whatever will happen needs a Japan that is not too friendly towards Russia.


Well, I believe the elections have always been rigged from the start, so I don't think they need to assassinate(or fake an assassination) if the aim is to stop Abe's re-election


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 8, 2022)

sekito said:


> Well, I believe the elections have always been rigged from the start, so I don't think they need to assassinate(or fake an assassination) if the aim is to stop Abe's re-election



If some plans change, then sometimes the PTB may need to change the narrative a bit, by plausibly ending the career of a politician. Even if the death is faked, the result is the same.

What do you think can be a hidden reason for the death, fake or not?


----------



## sekito (Jul 8, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> If some plans change, then sometimes the PTB may need to change the narrative a bit, by plausibly ending the career of a politician. Even if the death is faked, the result it the same.
> 
> What do you think can be a hidden reason for the death, fake or not?


Reasons are very difficult to ascertain, so I often refrain from guessing.
Personally, I think a lot of publicized (fake) events are done for ritualistic purposes only, so one cannot seek to find a rational reason.

I didn't want to go into numerology, because it could be used to prove anything; but...
let me just note the fact that 66.6 rounds up to 67 - which happens to be Abe's age of death. Make of that what you will...


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 8, 2022)

There we go with the fake maniacs again. You guys would call it fake even a bomb destroying your house. Is it possible to have any sort of decent thread on this website without going into this kind of paranoid behavious? It's not even conspiracy, this is paranoia.


----------



## sekito (Jul 8, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> There we go with the fake maniacs again. You guys would call it fake even a bomb destroying your house. Is it possible to have any sort of decent thread on this website without going into this kind of paranoid behavious? It's not even conspiracy, this is paranoia.


I have presented my points for doubting the event, do you have a response to refute the points?


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 8, 2022)

sekito said:


> I have presented my points for doubting the event, do you have a response to refute the points?


Yes I have a question for you: can you prove without a doubt that you had a pair of shoes when five years old? If you cannot prove it I will say that you went around barefoot.


----------



## sekito (Jul 8, 2022)

Since I have focused on the Japanese narrative in the original post, here is an additional follow up on the Western Narrative

Associated Press
Japan's ex-leader Shinzo Abe assassinated during a speech


> As he raised his fist to make a point, two gunshots rang out, and he collapsed holding his chest, his shirt smeared with blood as security guards run toward him.



BBC
Shinzo Abe: How the former Japan PM's assassination unfolded


> Shots ring out and Mr Abe falls to the ground, visibly bleeding.



Both of which are vague enough to convey an image of Abe falling to the ground as the shot"s" hit him;
from the video presented above, this is not true: Abe walked off the pedestral without holding his chest (or neck)


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 8, 2022)

The only truth we ever get about such events is if we were there in person.
The video shows two puffs of smoke and two bangs. Abe does not respond to the first bang but goes down at the second.
None of the people stood listerning to him were hit by the first projectile.
If that contraption shown on the ground is in any way accurate I'll eat my hat. It looks like its made to fire shotgun cartridge sized bullets not normal handgun ammunition.

The few crowd members behind the barriers don't react to either bang or smoke. The bloke on the bike is calm as a cucumber.
Frankly it is impossible in this day and age to watch any media footage or photographs let alone I was there accounts in said media without a hefty slice of doubt as a bare minimum.

For a well known popular politician he did not attract much of a crowd and of those near him they were all placmen possibly party people judging from their dress alike attire.

Edit to fix typos


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 8, 2022)

Ok. So now it's fake. Ukraine is fake. Abe's death is fake. Napoleaon never existed and WW2 happened in the 80s or 90s.

OK


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 8, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Ok. So now it's fake. Ukraine is fake. Abe's death is fake. Napoleaon never existed and WW2 happened in the 80s or 90s.
> 
> OK


What are your particular markers for establishing truth or even likelihood of truth in regards this event?

Edit as called away.

For myself these days its a position of doubt when details of supposed perepetrators emerge at lightening speed.
The last real murder in this little town was four years ago and happened two streets away from where I am sitting.

The police did not release any information other than there had been a fatality and two men had been arrested on suspicion of being involved on the day following the event.

About five or six days further on the dead man was named and aged in the media. It was a further week to ten days before any details of how the murder was accomplished and by who were released. And only after charges were brought.
Basically it took weeks not hours as it always does when there are things to hide. That is probably the best way to put it.

I have seen some stills of Abe being attended on the ground by two people in yellow t shirts where another lady is putting down an enormous hand bag between Abe's head and the camera and we see Abe from head to foot with blood on his left chest in one photo and in the second blood around his mouth again his left hand side.
On his dark blue suit is some black patches which is how blood appears on dark fabrics again on his left side.
We cannot see in either photo if he has pissed himself. Pissing oneself on being shot is as clear an example of reality not fakery there is in shootings.

Based on what I have seen of this event, stills and video it is not crystal what happened but given the way the details were not only known but released within hours of it occurring I lean towards it not being what we are being told it is.

Not conspiracy just common sense which arose out of a soldier supposedly being beheaded by an Islamic nut in London but there was zero blood around 'the corpse'. A black man who just appears on screen in a video of the Westminster bridge killing of a police officer ,who does not seem to exist outside of video and still footage, before supposedly being shot. A policeman bleeding out but who was treat by an MPand cops not paramedics, not the helicopter doctors who just stood around looking useless and he was moved six feet during his treatment which amounted to the MP giving him heart massage the last thing someone bleeding out needs.

I have proved to myself Jo Cox the so called MP said to have been stabbed by another lone killer didn't exist.
And other very similar evidence from the Boston bombing, the French supermarket cop killing among others that it is very easy for the people who must gain from such fakery to carry out the deceptions.

Speed is always the fundamental for me that some theatre is being run. Speed measured against the reality of living close to an actual murder where a drug dealer stabbed another to death with a samurai type sword and his mate disposed of it. The murder I mentioned above.

I realise this has wandered off from this event in Japan or wherever it was videoed or produced however one of the big big problems with history in general is establishing our own individual baseline for what evidence forms a basis for establishing veracity of any event, character, process, method etc being on balance real. 

Without that being established I don't see how it is possible for a group of folks to formulate a method of establishing verascity across a broader range of history than an individual can accomplish alone.

But though I have been unable to do this for history as in before my birth I have been able to do so for contemporary events.


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 8, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> What are your particular markers for establishing truth or even likelihood of truth in regards this event?


I follow the simple logic of discarding theories based upon lack of knowledge of events. As I said with this questionable 'method' one could claim that sekito goes around barefoot. In any case there's already a couple videos with people's reaction to the incident and I've also watched videos of famous people risking their life and being litterally paralized when facing death.

WTC 7 falling is a conspiracy. This is not.

edit: it's not a conspiracy the fake death I mean. About the motivations of the execution we will go on for decades


----------



## sekito (Jul 8, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> I follow the simple logic of discarding theories based upon lack of knowledge of events. As I said with this questionable 'method' one could claim that sekito goes around barefoot. In any case there's already a couple videos with people's reaction to the incident and I've also watched videos of famous people risking their life and being litterally paralized when facing death.
> 
> WTC 7 falling is a conspiracy. This is not.
> 
> edit: it's not a conspiracy the fake death I mean. About the motivations of the execution we will go on for decades


I didn't want to venture too off-topic, but were you aware or have looked into the research on the fake deaths of the 911 false flag event as documented by SeptemberClues/Simon Shack?
As well as the the so-called 'terrorism' events, like the Sandy Hook elementary school shooting, the Boston marathon bombing, and ISIS be-headings etc. etc.

And to reply your 'barefoot' example; I will take it as your inability to refute the points in the original post


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 8, 2022)

sekito said:


> I didn't want to venture too off-topic, but were you aware or have looked into the research on the fake deaths of the 911 false flag event as documented by SeptemberClues/Simon Shack?
> As well as the the so-called 'terrorism' events, like the Sandy Hook elementary school shooting, the Boston marathon bombing, and ISIS be-headings etc. etc.


WTC 7 didn't fall to the ground?



sekito said:


> And to reply your 'barefoot' example; I will take it as your inability to refute the points in the original post


And I will consider it as your poor reasoning on events about which you know nothing


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 8, 2022)

Please stop fighting over general issues that don't have anything to do with this specific topic.

This thread should be used for those interested in the topic, and not for general discussion around whether it's legitimate or not to thnk some events didn't happen.

While the OP argues in favor of a fake assaccination, this thread can be used as a general discussion around the topic as it unfolds.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 8, 2022)

No idea if it means anything, or if it's even a genuine image - but I saw this posted by someone on Reddit.....


----------



## sekito (Jul 8, 2022)

Seeker said:


> No idea if it means anything, or if it's even a genuine image - but I saw this posted by someone on Reddit.....
> 
> View attachment 23945


Do you have the original link or source? It could be a photoshopped image;
if true though, it suggests a high probability of the use of fake blood then?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 8, 2022)

sekito said:


> Do you have the original link or source? It could be a photoshopped image;
> if true though, it suggests a high probability of the use of fake blood then?



I don't know where it came from exactly. 

I can provide you a link to the reddit post if you like (below) - I guess you could ask the person where they got it.

Some of the comments seem to think it could be a tourniquet. I guess it's possible, but it doesnt really look like a tourniquet to me, and based on where the wounds supposedly are, I'm not sure there would be a point applying a tourniquet there.

r/conspiracy - Photo: assassination of Shinzo Abe; what is that tube?


----------



## sekito (Jul 8, 2022)

thank you I've verified the photo, it came from an official source - Asahi News
【写真・図版】倒れた安倍晋三氏は胸元から血を流していた=2022年7月8日午前11時36分、奈良市、上田真美撮影

A̶s̶a̶h̶i̶ ̶h̶a̶s̶ ̶d̶e̶l̶e̶t̶e̶d̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶p̶h̶o̶t̶o̶ ̶n̶o̶w̶,̶ ̶s̶u̶s̶p̶i̶c̶i̶o̶u̶s̶?̶
̶(̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶a̶r̶t̶i̶c̶l̶e̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶s̶t̶i̶l̶l̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶r̶e̶ ̶b̶u̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶p̶h̶o̶t̶o̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶n̶o̶w̶h̶e̶r̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶b̶e̶ ̶f̶o̶u̶n̶d̶:̶ ̶
【詳報】安倍元首相、銃撃され死亡　発生から2時間半後までの出来事：朝日新聞デジタル)
Edit: I realized I was wrong, the photo is still live

I don't think it's a tourniquet, if it is, they would have to remove his suit jacket first.
And if there is a paramedic, I don't think they would have allowed so many people around the person
BTW, if you want the full photo


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 8, 2022)

Seeker said:


> No idea if it means anything, or if it's even a genuine image - but I saw this posted by someone on Reddit.....
> 
> View attachment 23945


I saw that and felt it was some strapping to help him keep the microphone held up for the length of his speech.

Doing a bit of further digging here are the same people working on Abe but the jacket sleeve is fully pulled up. Also what is the young lady doing with her hands, what is she staring at and maybe just me but the older lady places her hand bag perfectly to obscure the young ladies hands from the camera.

This time its the Washington Post that is the source
​


----------



## sekito (Jul 8, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> I saw that and felt it was some strapping to help him keep the microphone held up for the length of his speech.
> 
> Doing a bit of further digging here are the same people working on Abe but the jacket sleeve is fully pulled up. Also what is the young lady doing with her hands, what is she staring at and maybe just me but the older lady places her hand bag perfectly to obscure the young ladies hands from the camera.
> 
> ...


Edit: I realized I was wrong, the photo is still there in the live article

Original message: M̶y̶ ̶m̶a̶i̶n̶ ̶c̶o̶n̶c̶e̶r̶n̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶n̶o̶t̶ ̶r̶e̶a̶l̶l̶y̶ ̶w̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶s̶,̶ ̶b̶u̶t̶ ̶w̶h̶y̶ ̶A̶s̶a̶h̶i̶ ̶f̶e̶l̶t̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶n̶e̶e̶d̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶r̶e̶m̶o̶v̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶i̶m̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶r̶o̶m̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶i̶r̶ ̶s̶e̶r̶v̶e̶r̶s̶;̶
̶i̶t̶ ̶s̶u̶g̶g̶e̶s̶t̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶m̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶r̶e̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶s̶o̶m̶e̶t̶h̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶h̶i̶d̶e̶


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 8, 2022)

Zoom in on what appears to be Abe's right hand behind the young lady. It is resting on the lady in yellows boot. How does that work with the position of her legs!

Not only that but just how long are Abe's arms?
I cannot screenshot on this device or I would post a close up.

Edit to add
Perhaps here we have the method of obfuscating reality throughout history and that method is the media reaction and especially the words it uses.

From the pictures and video it is impossible to decide who hass been shot, when, where or establish why.
For example Is it actually normal for ex prime ministers in Japan to pitch up at a road intersection in a city and get on a little box to talk through a loud speaker to whoever stops to listen?

Maybe it is maybe its not but maters but a little because the death of Abe is already framed as assassination. Not murder not terrorism but assassination.
Its always used when a head of state gets bumped off. Kennedy, Franz Ferdinand, Lincoln. These three alone show the repeasting pattern of death by assassin as written in the media.

Any state character of lesser status is simply murdered, shot or most often just the word killed is used by the media to mark the event into the written history.

Could this be a viable method to unpick the history we are sold?
At least it seems obvious if we were to stop focussing so much on the individual events or characters that we are told to look at and spot patterns we notice evidence where before we saw none.


----------



## sekito (Jul 9, 2022)

A new theory has come out from Japan, claiming there was another shooter on the top of the skyscrpapper(s)

From this video




Your browser is not able to display this video.




A dot can be seen flying towards Abe right before the sound of the second shot:







Assuming this is a bullet, calculating from the trajectory, there are 2 possible locations on top of skyscrappers that it could have come from:










Moreover, taking a closer look at the press conference, Abe was reported to not only have 2 wounds to the neck, but a supposed exit wound at the left shoulder



=======

On the theory of fake death, a photo of Abe lying on the ground from another angle has surfaced
_twitter.com/kotodam19197967/status/1545359678447972352_
that seems to show no blood or wound around his chest




there was another news article from China, that mistakenly reported Abe dead at 12:42(Japan time)
日本前首相安倍晋三演讲时中枪心脏停跳，心脏停跳距离死亡有多远
Of course this could mean nothing...


----------



## FarewellAngelina (Jul 9, 2022)

All the world's a stage and the actors are the politicians , celebs and other such fuckin idiots. Nice to see the " deaths "of british MP Jo Cox and guardsman ( of a wedding) Lee Rigby mentioned because they are all part of the same production and not off topic imo.

Control by fear.

Was the Japanese production live on t.v.. It's very hard to get a live production right. 

I watched the Lee Rigby thing live on telly - one of the assassins was giving a rant to the camera  when a dear old old lady walked by with her shopping bag and the turnip had to step out of the way to let her by. Comedy gold. Maybe she was an actor playing the part of the person who shows it's all an act .

Just back of me hols and don't watch news casts any more if I can help it so haven't seen any of the latest plays .


----------



## Seeker (Jul 9, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> From the pictures and video it is impossible to decide who hass been shot, when, where or establish why.
> For example Is it actually normal for ex prime ministers in Japan to pitch up at a road intersection in a city and get on a little box to talk through a loud speaker to whoever stops to listen?


It certainly is weird.... I certainly wouldn't expect that somebody with globalist backing would give a speech in this way. In fact, this is exactly what I would expect when all support has been taken away from you - or if the whole thing was staged in a certain way to ensure as few ordinary folk as possible being present as onlookers, whilst making it appear to be a genuine event.

There are many different possible angles to this, and currently no way to know for sure what the situation could be.

Also, on a completely separate subject - in financial markets, the Japanese Yen has been getting absolutely hammered for the past few months. The charts I normally look at only go back about 15 years or so (iirc), and for certain the USD against the Yen is at an all time high for that time range (I dont know if it is an absolute all time high). All other major currencies have a similar story to tell vs the Yen. It has been quite an unusual and significant shift in value in a relatively short space of time, without any obvious reason - not that I can see, anyway.

I dont know if these things are related.

It's quite funny that sometimes on reddit lately I see a lot of people bemoaning the state of the American economy, and inflation etc - and I point out to them that the USD has out-performed all other currencies, and has sustained that performance over several weeks. It should be a golden opportunity for imports.
Those people are suitably baffled when I point this out. As am I.


----------



## sekito (Jul 9, 2022)

Japanese netizens are also finding NHK, which is alledgedly backed by the Council of Foreign Relations, just so happened to videotape the alleged perpetrator before the shooting.
安倍元首相 銃撃 事件前の容疑者とみられる人物 NHK記者が撮影 | NHK




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Not directly related to this event, but NHK has previously been suspected of being involved in the Kyoto Animation arson attack: the director who filmed the arson attack just so happened to know the perpetrator and just so happened to have scheduled an interview with KyoAni that day, and just so happened to take a photo of perpetrator en route to the building
すぐ分かる解説！京アニ放火事件でNHKが黒幕だとネットで炎上している理由｜くすりのおうちブログ
NHKと犯人以前に、自分は京アニ社長にも違和感を感じている｜長尾　亮｜note

by the way, “33” deaths were reported in the early reports of the arson event


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 9, 2022)

Seeker said:


> It certainly is weird.... I certainly wouldn't expect that somebody with globalist backing would give a speech in this way. In fact, this is exactly what I would expect when all support has been taken away from you - or if the whole thing was staged in a certain way to ensure as few ordinary folk as possible being present as onlookers, whilst making it appear to be a genuine event.
> 
> There are many different possible angles to this, and currently no way to know for sure what the situation could be.
> 
> ...


Its not like the road junction is some form of speakers corner as in an established location where people come to talk to crowds. And what's with the yellow and orange t shirts?
Why these specific colours?
Another thing.

In the video at the start of post 24 and various stills of the men in black suits in the thread, two of them hold very thin black nylon cases. One is held by a black suited man moving to grab the man in khaki. He comes from behind the street barrier in one photo to get at the man in khaki as shown in another, still carrying the case mind, as you do when taking down a man with a gun.

The other man is stood at the side of Abe and then proceeds to hold it up in the direction of the shooter after the first bang is heard. He too does not put his case down either. Very odd behaviour if the men in black suits are Abe's security men.

The ladies in yellow who are shown attending to a now prone Abe must be in Abe's immediate audience not stood behind or with him and it is they who move in to adminsterr first aid not his security team who I would presume are all trained to a high level of first aid so would expect them to be doing their job.

In the video it at normal speed it shows Abe does not react at all to the first bang. He doesn't flinch. Some of the men around him and behind him duck down, others flinch one man to Abe's right in a black suit with his hands in front of him slowly looks round but doesn't flinch at all even when the second bang goes off he continues calm and looking in the direction of the noise not at Abe.

Abe then turns round and a second bang goes off as Abe jumps or falls from his little red box onto the ground. With that in the can the camera then pans to the other men in black taking the shooter down.
Now call me cynical if you like but the camera man or woman doesn't flinch either and instead of turning their camera towards the direction the sound came from they stay focused on Abe until he jumps/falls.

There are two men between the direction of the noise and Abe's back neither of whom are hit and fall to the ground. Both duck which gives further exposure to Abe stood on his red box.
Again I find it inconceivable that if the device shown in the photographs and video was capable of firing bullets it could do so with accuracy. Also it appears the shooter had just two chances as in two barrels two bullets to hit Abe with and had no intention of running so why not get as close as possible to ensure a hit rather than stand in the middle of nowhere with the target obscured by two other men.
It simply makes no sense.

Just observations dissecting if you like what we are being shown and told happened. Thing is most folk will see what they are told to see and never give it a second look or even doubt what they are being told.
This is why it is an absolute doddle to make things up and pass them off as reality which is recorded as history.


----------



## pushamaku (Jul 9, 2022)

Seems strange that a guy was able to just walk up and fire his contraption twice before any reaction from the security detail.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sekito (Jul 9, 2022)

pushamaku said:


> Seems strange that a guy was able to just walk up and fire his contraption twice before any reaction from the security detail.
> 
> View attachment 23966​


There’s a closer view here
Video captures suspect's movements in run-up to shooting | NHK WORLD-JAPAN News


----------



## Jd755 (Jul 9, 2022)

At 55 seconds in the post 34 video watch Abe's right side as his shirt reveals he is either hit with something or something inside his shirt pushes his shirt out.
At this point he has turned his body to his left thus presenting a much narrower target to the direction the noise comes from placing his right side further away from the shot.
At 56-57 seconds he seems to grasp at or push himself in his left side rib with his left hand.

In all the photos of his treatment the blood on his shirt and jacket is all on his left side.

Edit to add
As its a city location and a road intersection there is likely to be a traffic camerra pointing at the junction, where is its footage?
Why in a country whose population probably has the widest adoption of high tech devices way beyond any other do we get so much blurry out of focus badly framed video and stills?
Why if this is an ex premier of Japan doing a speaking gig, is the mainstream media with its high end cameras and its footage/stills noticeable by its absence?


----------



## sekito (Jul 9, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> At 55 seconds in the post 34 video watch Abe's right side as his shirt reveals he is either hit with something or something inside his shirt pushes his shirt out.
> At this point he has turned his body to his left thus presenting a much narrower target to the direction the noise comes from placing his right side further away from the shot.
> At 56-57 seconds he seems to grasp at or push himself in his left side rib with his left hand.
> 
> ...


i actually find it to be reverse, it's odd to me that there IS mainstream media footage, when there is nothing special about that day and that campaign speech


----------



## sekito (Jul 10, 2022)

Update

1. “Perpetrator” claimed shotgun has 3 barrels, each with 6 shots
https://news.yahoo.co.jp/articles/a49b9702ff39af022b0a406dfbaa6c3ec167327a



Of course this cannot be true, as the gun only has 2 barrels

So, why did the ”perpetrator” lie (or why was this reported?)
well, my guess is it is for the numerology, i.e. 6-6-6

Later news reports changed this to 2 barrels each with 6 shots
手製銃「一発で弾丸６個を発射」、筒２本束ねて固定…試作重ね殺傷能力高い銃使用か
But since this was based on the perpetrators “3 barrels 6 shots” claim, it cannot be trusted as all.






2. The second autopsy report by Nara Police
Following the first autopsy by Nara Medical University (summarized in the original post of this thread)
we now have a second autopsy report, which claimed:
an entry wound at the left shoulder, and an exit wound at the right side of the neck that penetrated an artery;
there was another wound close the the neck exit wound, which they were not sure whether it was a bullet wound
https://news.yahoo.co.jp/articles/41f69cb9b12942cf6fdc3c5b16cf0b506de0cf63






Curiously, the second autopsy report no longer mentions the hole at the heart, which was reported into first autopsy report.
Also, in the first autopsy, the shoulder wound was thought to be the exit wound; the second autopsy now claims the shoulder wound is the entry wound. The location of the wound also seems to have shifted: the first autopsy reported it to be at the left chest, instead of the left shoulder.

3. Bullet scratches found on the campaign car
It was reported that scratches believe to be from the bullets were found on the campaign car 20m in front of Abe: 2 at the front side of the car, and 3 at the back side.
https://news.yahoo.co.jp/articles/f57be48d8c2ee230df1392e918713f197dd3109a




the locations are said to be as the following image shows
https://news.yahoo.co.jp/articles/f57be48d8c2ee230df1392e918713f197dd3109a






Notice only scratches are reported, it was not reported whether the bullets had been found.
I find this extremely suspicious, as
- the angle of the car is completely at odds with the angle of the shooter to Abe
- if bullets can travel as far as 20m to reach the car, why weren’t there any additional casualties
- how could bullets reach the front of the car according to the arrangement

4. Suspicion of crisis actors
Before I get into this point, let me first mention the “Keio Line train attack” that happened in 2021
Japanese man in Joker costume injures 17 in knife attack on Tokyo train

I will note that the only video of the event was credited to twitter user “@siz33” (33?)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfX2AzpH3NM_


Japanese have long suspected this be a fake event, and used crisis actors as victims
京王線ジョーカーの刺傷事件はクライシスアクターによるヤラセ？
京王線刺傷事件は世論誘導のやらせ？宮本晴代(クライシスアクター)の映り込みが発覚か｜トレンドマガジン

One of the victims were suspected to be Miyamoto Haruyo (TV reporter)

Japanese netizens believe some of the civilians tending to Abe are the same crisis actors that were involved in the Keio incident








Now it is important to note that we can never “prove” whether someone is a crisis actor or not;
however it does make one wonder how much of it is true

5. Japanese newspapers follow the same narrative
note the same wording used in the headlines of each newspaper, it is impossible that this is by coincidence

the word 死亡 (passed away) has been pointed out by netizens to be odd,
a more natural headline should have used assassinated 暗殺 or killed 殺害


----------



## dreamtime (Jul 15, 2022)

Shinzo Abe opposed COVID vaccines and promoted ivermectin: Was he targeted for supporting health freedom?

Shinzo Abe, Fierce Opponent of Communism & Covid Mandates, Assassinated


----------



## EUAFU (Jul 16, 2022)

I found it very suspicious that he was the only one left standing, practically motionless, after the first shot.
He was ill according to the press.
Did he sacrifice himself to favor the party?
Did he fake his own death? And if so, what was the motive?
Or was he simply murdered?
It is very difficult to know the truth.

Reminds me of something that occurred in Brazil in 2018 in which the current President was stabbed at a rally in a southeastern city in Minas Gerais. There are many strange facts in that stabbing, a stabbing that was one of the preponderant factors for his election. In short, an attack may very well be a catalyst of votes for an individual or for a political organization.


----------



## pushamaku (Jul 18, 2022)

EUAFU said:


> Did he sacrifice himself to favor the party?
> Did he fake his own death? And if so, what was the motive?
> 
> 
> Reminds me of something that occurred in Brazil in 2018 in which the current President was stabbed at a rally in a southeastern city in Minas Gerais. There are many strange facts in that stabbing, a stabbing that was one of the preponderant factors for his election. In short, an attack may very well be a catalyst of votes for an individual or for a political organization.



Yup that's what I hear around here. Sympathy votes. All a clown show TBH.


----------



## Safranek (Jul 18, 2022)

EUAFU said:


> Did he sacrifice himself to favor the party?
> Did he fake his own death? And if so, what was the motive?
> Or was he simply murdered?


Umm, I'll take door number 3.


----------

